# Anyone rocking a Ambo like this for regular 911 calls?



## COtoWestAfricaMEDIC (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 30, 2014)

Doesn't ATCEMS have some big *** trucks like that? 

Most of those huge rigs are strictly for CCT runs.


----------



## blachatch (Nov 30, 2014)

mecklenberg county EMS uses some similar to that with the four doors.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 30, 2014)

FDNY and some other NYC hospitals were ordering four door cabs for a bit, that's a long truck. I'd like a super cab with the suicide doors for storing out personal gear/additional family riders but no thanks on the full crew cab.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 30, 2014)

Norman Regional's unit is only used for CCT calls (I just interviewed there for their new EM residency and we toured the EMS station as well as the hospital).


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 30, 2014)

Berkeley FD and San Ramon FPD have commercial vehicle chassis but only single cab. The dual cab is ridiculous... Who wants the option for THAT MANY RIDERS??!!


----------



## Tigger (Nov 30, 2014)

If you've got a three person crew it would be nice, same for CCT transfers when there's a good change of family being present (especially NICU type transfers).


----------



## wanderingmedic (Dec 1, 2014)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Berkeley FD and San Ramon FPD have commercial vehicle chassis but only single cab. The dual cab is ridiculous... Who wants the option for THAT MANY RIDERS??!!



Dearborn Fire in Michigan has some single cab commercial chassis, but I think that's just a case of Fire liking big toys. Humboldt General Hospital EMS in Nevada has some of the four door commercial chassis, and they are the only other service I have seen use those ginormous trucks. I don't see how commercial chassis are practical for most 911/rescue services. The company I work for used commercial chassis for CCT/SCT stuff, but they were expensive to operate and hard to maintain. Type III trucks are what we currently use for CCT, and they have ample space for our needs.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 1, 2014)

Saw a company during Sandy deployment who had that style however the rear doors were replaced with roll up gear doors (like some fire engines have).

Edit: after finding the picture the cab is more of an extended cab than a crew cab.


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 1, 2014)

Miami uses ambulances similar to what DesertEMT posted above. they are made by braun.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 1, 2014)

A couple local FDs use the big Freightliner semi truck cabs (off the top of my head Alhambra, Huntington Beach and Beverly Hills, Burbank used to but their new frontline RAs are Ford F550 pickup truck chasis) but only the single cabs.

I think Hall Ambulance has an International they use for ground CCT, not sure but I think that one might be a 4 door?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 1, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> I think Hall Ambulance has an International they use for ground CCT, not sure but I think that one might be a 4 door?



This one?


----------



## Clare (Dec 1, 2014)

Dear God, I'd be scared to get within a large number of metres of that thing, let alone work it and no way in hell I am driving it! 

Our Mercedees turnkey ambulances are large enough for me!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 1, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her primary mission is CCT however she also rolls on 911 when needed.


----------



## COtoWestAfricaMEDIC (Dec 1, 2014)

Code, Do you need a CDL to drive it or at least a DO class, due to the air brakes?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 1, 2014)

Not that I am aware of.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Dec 1, 2014)

In Howard County, our old Paramedic 95 used to be a quad cab (although not quite as big as the one in OP).  It was used mainly for precepting newbie medics, to allow them to sit in the front seat but still have the "real" medic close at hand.






edit: Emphasis on the *old* part - it was never all that popular, and rode like a beast.  Since been replaced with a normal cab unit.


----------



## BEN52 (Dec 13, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Saw a company during Sandy deployment who had that style however the rear doors were replaced with roll up gear doors (like some fire engines have).
> 
> Edit: after finding the picture the cab is more of an extended cab than a crew cab.


 This rig is an example of "size for a reason". NAD runs 911 EMS and provides extrication / rescu for a rural 100+ square mile district. The roll up doors contain extrication and rescue equipment.


----------



## DieselBolus (Dec 16, 2014)

As much as I'd LOVE to roll around in a rig like those, I really don't get it. More expensive to buy, fuel, maintain, and insure.

I also don't understand the logic behind throwing that much rescue gear on an ambulance. If your transport crew is playing with extrication tools, you're greatly increasing the likelihood they will be injured and unable to transport. And what happens if there is a high acuity transport in an MCI? Does the rig drive away with all of its tools?

Even high acuity CCT calls don't require THAT many toys, and a standard AEV Traumahawk box will have no problem swallowing up a balloon pump, enough infusions to bend your IV pole, two RNs, an EMT/medic, and the pump tech. A NICU rig with a hydraulic lift platform and a gigantic box will comfortably sit on an E450 chassis.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 16, 2014)

DieselBolus said:


> As much as I'd LOVE to roll around in a rig like those, I really don't get it. More expensive to buy, fuel, maintain, and insure.
> 
> I also don't understand the logic behind throwing that much rescue gear on an ambulance. If your transport crew is playing with extrication tools, you're greatly increasing the likelihood they will be injured and unable to transport. And what happens if there is a high acuity transport in an MCI? Does the rig drive away with all of its tools?
> 
> Even high acuity CCT calls don't require THAT many toys, and a standard AEV Traumahawk box will have no problem swallowing up a balloon pump, enough infusions to bend your IV pole, two RNs, an EMT/medic, and the pump tech. A NICU rig with a hydraulic lift platform and a gigantic box will comfortably sit on an E450 chassis.


If they're the only unit with no fire backup for miles and miles I get it. The ubit in the southern part of my county has a full set of tools, and we are looking at adding them to the other two units. If theres an mci and.they're on that scene they should be staying there with the patient they already have. You can and should call resources from other places if needed.


----------



## jwkauf (Dec 23, 2014)

Local Company has those. I've never been in one, but one of our Emt's had a MVA in their district and they responded and he said it was the worst ambulance ride of his life and that he would never complain about how our MedTec rides again.


----------



## Chewy20 (Dec 24, 2014)

We have those, now are used as reserves for when our new dodges go down. Absolute worst ride ever. Would rather walk to a call.


----------



## DENDude (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow I am impressed, Denver just uses the FORD E-350 Van conversions for EMS, It would be cool if Denver had larger units from Freightliner or International.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 2, 2015)

The Internationals suck. Tons of space, but absolutely terrible rides.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 2, 2015)

DENDude said:


> Wow I am impressed, Denver just uses the FORD E-350 Van conversions for EMS, It would be cool if Denver had larger units from Freightliner or International.


Why would you want that? More space just for the sake of having space? I've run a few calls in DH units and was perfectly satisfied with them.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 3, 2015)

DENDude said:


> Wow I am impressed, Denver just uses the FORD E-350 Van conversions for EMS, It would be cool if Denver had larger units from Freightliner or International.


Bigger trucks ride horrible and are harder to maneuver in tight city confines. I miss my type two trucks I used to to ride in


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 23, 2015)

COtoWestAfricaMEDIC said:


> Code, Do you need a CDL to drive it or at least a DO class, due to the air brakes?





CodeBru1984 said:


> Not that I am aware of.



most likely the GVWR is down-rated (California has a 26,000lb limit) to make it Class C (non-commercial) and the freightliners do have a hydraulic brake option. we did this at my Search and Rescue unit to two similar freightliners to keep them class c.


----------



## samiam (Feb 23, 2015)

Looks like a great thing for when people wont get out of your way. My current place of residence, no one even moves over. The response time is ridiculousness. Island Life I guess. If you are lucky the cops might show up in a hour or so assuming they didnt accidentally send the call to another island.


----------



## Run with scissors (Jun 18, 2015)

is that norman ok??


----------



## floridamed224 (Jun 21, 2015)

My company uses the one below for out of state transports.  Real nice unit.  It has a flat screen t.v. in the back for the pt to watch during transport....we also take EVOC in it.







'Kind of funny.  We test in the one above but BLS units drive the vanbulances on a regular basis.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 22, 2015)

COtoWestAfricaMEDIC said:


> View attachment 1631
> View attachment 1632



Thats how you rock an ambulance.


----------



## Bullets (Jun 22, 2015)

DieselBolus said:


> As much as I'd LOVE to roll around in a rig like those, I really don't get it. More expensive to buy, fuel, maintain, and insure.
> 
> I also don't understand the logic behind throwing that much rescue gear on an ambulance. If your transport crew is playing with extrication tools, you're greatly increasing the likelihood they will be injured and unable to transport. And what happens if there is a high acuity transport in an MCI? Does the rig drive away with all of its tools?
> 
> Even high acuity CCT calls don't require THAT many toys, and a standard AEV Traumahawk box will have no problem swallowing up a balloon pump, enough infusions to bend your IV pole, two RNs, an EMT/medic, and the pump tech. A NICU rig with a hydraulic lift platform and a gigantic box will comfortably sit on an E450 chassis.


While we dont roll in trucks like that, we do carry a electric combi tool and some other basic rope rescue and water rescue stuff on our trucks. The Reasons are simple

For extrication calls, with the way new car are built, there has to be some serious speed involved to deform the vehicle in such a manner as to require long extrication. Most of our calls are for door pops where the latch gets damaged and the patient cant get out. A simple combitool can pop a door in 10 seconds and we dont need to wait for the big rescue to come down from its station. If its serious, then we can begin making access until the heavy gets to us and hopefully start some interventions. 

For rope rescues and water rescues, Reach Throw Row GO right? This allows us to do the first to rescue attempts prior to the heavy getting to us. For MCIs, if your the first unit on scene, one of you is in command and the other is triage, you arent leaving, youre requesting more units and doing your triage so when they get here they can load an go.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 23, 2015)

Bullets said:


> While we dont roll in trucks like that, we do carry a electric combi tool and some other basic rope rescue and water rescue stuff on our trucks. The Reasons are simple
> 
> For extrication calls, with the way new car are built, there has to be some serious speed involved to deform the vehicle in such a manner as to require long extrication. Most of our calls are for door pops where the latch gets damaged and the patient cant get out. A simple combitool can pop a door in 10 seconds and we dont need to wait for the big rescue to come down from its station. If its serious, then we can begin making access until the heavy gets to us and hopefully start some interventions.
> 
> For rope rescues and water rescues, Reach Throw Row GO right? This allows us to do the first to rescue attempts prior to the heavy getting to us. For MCIs, if your the first unit on scene, one of you is in command and the other is triage, you arent leaving, youre requesting more units and doing your triage so when they get here they can load an go.


I would like for my agency to start doing this (and provide us with the training as well). Currently our larger ambulances also carry Level C Isolation Kits, a wilderness/off road backpack, and two full face ATV helmets. Even our smaller Type I boxes struggle to carry that additional amount of stuff, plus chains, a spare tire, tow straps, vacuum mattress, and other odds and ends.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2015)

We are running into the opposite problem. We are moving from vans to all boxes so our management is having trouble finding out what to do with all the extra space.


----------



## Honeybadger (Jul 1, 2015)

Most of our medics and aid companies are getting big *** terrastar 2 doors, and they're ridiculous. From what I understand, the only benefit is that they also hold bunker gear, rescue gear, and can power hydraulic tools, which is something a type 1-3 cannot do. But watching two medics climb into that big beast and put on earmuffs "to go drive the ambulance" just looks and feels inherently wrong.


----------



## COtoWestAfricaMEDIC (Jul 6, 2015)

Run with scissors said:


> is that norman ok??


yes


----------



## Bullets (Jul 6, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> We are running into the opposite problem. We are moving from vans to all boxes so our management is having trouble finding out what to do with all the extra space.



Have a tool kit on every truck, like basic wrenches and screwdrivers? Heavy irons (Halligan bar/16lb sledge) set? PPE sets? Exposure kits? Portable scene light or lantern? Glass master or a saws-all? 

Main truck is primary rescue truck, a simple lowering/hauling system with a 100ft rope bag, Stokes and its rigging on the roof, a man in machine bag for industrial entrapment, 2 PAPRs
Second truck is Hazmat response. 2 SCBAs and 2 spare bottles, (Every employee has a SCBA mask with adapter for canister filters) 4 PAPR units, 2 B suits with gloves and boots, a small hand pump sprayer for simple decon, plastic sheeting, tape, ect.

A lot depends on your coverage area, identify the hazards and likely response. Who does tactical med, hazmat, rescue, are there deficiencies in these areas? Are there a lot of pools? car accidents? Industrial sites? You're in the desert? Carry extra water? A Search kit?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 6, 2015)

Bullets said:


> Have a tool kit on every truck, like basic wrenches and screwdrivers? Heavy irons (Halligan bar/16lb sledge) set? PPE sets? Exposure kits? Portable scene light or lantern? Glass master or a saws-all?
> 
> Main truck is primary rescue truck, a simple lowering/hauling system with a 100ft rope bag, Stokes and its rigging on the roof, a man in machine bag for industrial entrapment, 2 PAPRs
> Second truck is Hazmat response. 2 SCBAs and 2 spare bottles, (Every employee has a SCBA mask with adapter for canister filters) 4 PAPR units, 2 B suits with gloves and boots, a small hand pump sprayer for simple decon, plastic sheeting, tape, ect.
> ...


Fire handles all of that stuff (I actually mean all of those that you listed) and carries all the equipment. Since fire responds with us on 100% of medical aids and TCs it's not necessary for us to carry. 

Search and rescue is also handled by fire and PD/sheriff/highway patrol and a handful of SAR teams.


----------



## exodus (Jul 12, 2015)

I have enough room to put my helmet and safety vest in the side cabinet now!  There's so much room for activities.


----------



## NPO (Jul 21, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> I think Hall Ambulance has an International they use for ground CCT, not sure but I think that one might be a 4 door?



Yes. We run primary CCT  and 911 back up. But lately it's been more 911 than CCT. We also have a matching helicopter.


----------



## NPO (Jul 21, 2015)

COtoWestAfricaMEDIC said:


> Code, Do you need a CDL to drive it or at least a DO class, due to the air brakes?


No. It is under 26,000 Lbs gvwr so no CDL required and the air brakes are not an option on a class C that in aware of, but I'm not positive.


----------

